# Why is it always the most current young generation that we base trends off of?



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Don't older generations' tastes in things matter just as much?


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

Well things evolve through time continuously and as a result, the tastes of each generation evolves or change continuously. So this so called change isn't noticeable if you compare the difference within a small range of time span, e.g. Day to day, for example. Now as we do know, younger people are more adaptable than older people due to change in fluid and crystallized intelligence as we age, one increases while another decreases. As a result older generation can find it easy to use or get accustomed to things which they used during their younger years, they can perhaps even manage with change if it isn't all that different from what they used. But if the change is drastic, they have difficulty adapting to it as a result of that and personal attachment to what they were used to, in almost every generation, older generation complains about change. 

This is a common pattern which hasn't really changed so far. While on the other hand younger people like change if we compare them to older generation. So with all that said, it is reasonable or obvious why older generation can feel as if their interests or so or whatever you want to call it, isn't valued much. When in reality it is just how world evolves. The so called trend is a thing which is adapted to the expectation of the dominant group. If the trend(depending on factor we want to focus on) seems not so useful to the dominant group of the time, the trend disappears during the passage of time over time.


----------



## melloi (Jul 14, 2019)

Ock said:


> Don't older generations' tastes in things matter just as much?


Sure, but younger generations are more open to new information. They consume a lot of new data and adapt to the new environment faster. So I think it's just a natural process for the younger generation to act as the "trend-setters" if we are an efficient species.

For example, with IT and technology, my parents had quite a lot of exposure to IT engineering and programming, but now they're entirely relying on me to solve their IT problems and bring them IT news. They're lagging behind on this drastically. And of course, with the shower of new data I'm pouring onto them, I'm also bringing them trends and forcing them to try and adapt new tech.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Ock said:


> Don't older generations' tastes in things matter just as much?


They matter, but there is a current trend for increasing independence. I think this is related to diminishing respect for older people.

Some other things which we can attribute to older people's appreciation for just simply continue. But that isn't called a trend though. Would you call respect for alternative rock or funk or disco a trend? No, I don't believe so.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Maybe because young people are considered cooler by the general population and thus tend to be more popular. So such people are typically the trend setters. Older people don't have much access to those trend setters so they're just better off going their own way, making their own path, doing it their way, etcetcetc.

Like they say, don't hate the player, hate the game if you dislike how it is so much.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you heard the phrase "science advances funeral by funeral?" Same is true with politics and cultural trends.

Older generations try to maintain the old trends that they helped cement and garnered a certain bias towards when they were the younger generation and essentially got comfortable with. 
New cultural trends are generally formed from those who have a fresher mindset free of these accumulated biases and are thus more impressionable and open to new experimentation.


----------



## Jest_Please (Aug 26, 2016)

Ock said:


> Don't older generations' tastes in things matter just as much?


Well, tbh the widest trends are just marketed to the younger generations. They're the ones everything's aimed towards, because that where they'll get money from. It does seem to me that the older generation doesn't even put much stock into their own tastes anymore. It seems like there is no "adult culture" anymore, or at least to me it feel like it's dying and is a shell of what used to be since many more "adults" now seem to almost act like just larger children. Not all people ofc, but the kind of people you see in media most often are usually of that type. People who have actually accepted their role as an adult now kind of just focus on what they need to do and don't bother themselves with such surface level "popular" interests.

Another point to think of is that companies need to be ahead of the game. How can they market new and exciting things to people whose interests are so much more mature than what their offered products can satisfy? And what could the older generations care about marketed "new and exciting products!!" when they're (seemingly) content with the way things are? 

I took your question as if it was speaking about a 50+ age range. But if you mean 30+ instead or even 25+, then I'm afraid you're just realizing how today's marketing system has become.

Idk if I even stayed on topic with my thoughts or if I even properly answered your question, I hope maybe part of my answer answered some part of your question.


----------



## alignment (Oct 11, 2020)

I think it because the older generation is some how tired or does not care about the new trends !


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Um I definitely do not dress as unflattering as how I view this generation dresses themselves 🤣.

I dress half contemporary which would be some cuts of the modern generation as far as a cut of a pant or shirt. But I dress to fit my body size and type.

I’d say I have a Lil bit 90s retro hip hop and funk to me mixed with some mild hipster trend of my age group (30s).

Which well means I’m just awesome 😎 🤣.

But being serious I tend to take the best from all things and leave the unflattering ugly trends behind


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Ock said:


> Don't older generations' tastes in things matter just as much?


Yes

People that truly understand timeless fashion understand that fashion recycles every 20 years roughly give or take a few. And that the 2020s is the 1990 respectively, the 2000s were 80s throw back, the 1990s were 70s throw back, the 80s were 60s throw back, the 70s were 50s throw back, the 60s were 40s throwback, the 50s were 30s throw back, the 40s were 20s throwback, the 30s were 1910 throwback etc etc etc etc etc etc etc

I like how so many people spoke about young people being open minded um no, that can’t be it. It’s if anything that consumerism is marketed to younger people to model, regardless of whether it’s counter culture or mainstream doesn’t matter. You’re the market if you’re under 25 because you’re the mainstream consumer and model. Adults above 25 adjust fashion usually to be a mix of their personal reflection of comfort, practical, economical, persona and taste, style, period they grew up in, and what they like that fits current. Where as people under 25 usually teeter between either mainstream and counter culture


----------

